# tomaters and goat cheese



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Made em for the wife tonight with a couple of filet mignons:

2 good tomatoes halfed and cored, squeeze out the inards a bit

stick a bit of olive oil, ground pepper and sea salt on top

bake at 400 for an hour

take half a small tube of goat cheese, a clove of garlic or 2,

a few chopped up basil leaves and a tad of white wine and 

mix er up.

when the tomatoes have reduced, toss the goat cheese mixture

in the micro for 10 seconds to soften up and spread on the

tomatoes.

Good stuff!!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I do something similar, but use fresh mozzarella (sp?). tis very good either way


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Reads like avariation of the Caprese Salad.


----------

